# Honda HS80 runs fine, until I fire-up the auger



## romeogolfvictor (Dec 21, 2017)

Throwing snow for an hour tonight. Everything's going as normal, all of a sudden, firing up the auger causes the whole unit to shutdown. 

Immediately following the first shutdown, pull cord is useless. Wait a bit, pull cord fires right up. Running fine, engage auger. Engine dies. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

sounds like a carb adjustment is needed. er something like that.


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

Is there something in the impeller? Can you spin it by hand?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

ZOMGVTEK said:


> Is there something in the impeller? Can you spin it by hand?


Sounds like Something is jammed up.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> Sounds like Something is jammed up.


yup


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

spark plug off, remove belt cover, auger lever engaged, pull starter cord. 
what do u observe?


----------



## romeogolfvictor (Dec 21, 2017)

Yep. Impeller was jammed. 

Which ended up eating my drive belt! Yay!

Anyone accomplished a belt swap without separating the auger from the engine? I've heard it's possible, just unsure of my abilities.


----------



## JimmyD (Nov 20, 2016)

romeogolfvictor said:


> Yep. Impeller was jammed.
> 
> Which ended up eating my drive belt! Yay!
> 
> Anyone accomplished a belt swap without separating the auger from the engine? I've heard it's possible, just unsure of my abilities.


By drive belt, do you mean the auger belt? I can't imagine your transmission drive belt is burned up from a jammed impeller.

I think all Honda two stage blowers need the bucket to come apart from the frame to change the auger belt, unfortunately. There are belt retainer guards that must be removed (the belt won't come off the pulley otherwise).


----------

